# Tractor recommendations?



## badgerdude (Mar 18, 2015)

I’m looking for a little advice on a tractor/mower. I just bought a 6 acre property with an existing house and have a lot of work to do. I don’t have funds to buy a farm tractor and my neighbor does tractor work for the neighborhood for part time income so I have the heavy stuff covered (brush hogging, blackberry demo, plowing, stump pulling etc.). I need a reasonably priced garden tractor machine to cover basic lighter duty things like lawn mowing, moving stuff around in a trailer like rocks, firewood, etc, and sucking up the leaves on the lawn in the fall. I’d also like to be able to cut some of the invasive grasses in the forest and orchard. So ideally maybe I’d be able to cut some taller grasses like 12-18 inches a few times a season without calling over the neighbor with his brush hog (this might be totally unrealistic for a belly mower). The areas I’d be mowing are probably not much over an acre as the rest of the property is pasture or forest. Couple issues are that the property is on a hill. Not super steep but a still a hill. I’m looking for advice on good units to be looking at (brand/HP, etc). Thinking used since I don’t have a lot to spend (say 2000 max, ideally with a bagger). I’m handy and can repair stuff and don’t have a problem with an older unit that’s in good shape but I’m not sure how old is too old. I see some older Deere’s out there but is a 15+ year old machine too old to consider? Can something in this price range cut tall grass or actually pull a trailer with a few hundred pounds of wood/soil/rock on a slight incline or is that totally unrealistic? Thoughts? Ideas?


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I had a sears GT5000 that was 25 hp and plenty powerful- cut grass, tow stuff. I put chains on it for traction. For 2000 you have many options. Don't just buy a Deere because it is a deere. Inside- garden tractors are much the same. The brand doesn't make it a good tractor. For some of that look up the garden/lawn tractor on Amazon. They probably have many reviews. 
When it comes to these vehicles for garden work- people on this site know what they are talking about and think nothing of tearing it down to rebuild. Goodluck


----------



## real8deal (Dec 26, 2014)

I would recommend finding 25+ hp for that tall grass or a engine that can take that. Personally i would get a cheap farmall cub usually around 1000+ range and if you cant do that go for a WheelHorse that is a really good brand or Sears and lastly a Deere.


----------



## badgerdude (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the responses, folks. I'll do some more digging and probably will have more questions down the line.


----------



## badgerdude (Mar 18, 2015)

Any thoughts on this machine? Not trying to necessarily buy a deere but just noticed this not that far from where I live.

https://corvallis.craigslist.org/grd/4900971240.html


----------



## real8deal (Dec 26, 2014)

That is a great tractor since your terrain is hilly and it has diff lock that could come in use climbing those hills but one thing that bothers me about that tractor is the price it has 740 hours. But if you want it seems like it can do. Also found this maybye you would like this one not saying to get this one but a recommendation http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/grd/4926575919.html i find this a good deal comes with lots of attachments and is heavy duty.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

15 years to old? More like to new. They don't make machines like they used to. Steel frames and driveshafts over over plastic and belts. My oldest is a 64 simplicity, gt rated and only 9hp, but more capable than many machines with 2x the hp rating. 69, 71,73 new Hollands. 14hp and more than capable. If you want a rough cut of tall grass I'd pick a 3pt brush hog. You want a taller machine so you're not in the grass you're cutting.


----------

